# Samsung Nexus 25



## jci-joe (Jun 29, 2005)

I am considering upgrading my Roady2 with the Samsung Nexus 25. Do any of you have experience with this unit? Do you know if the antenna of the Roady2 is compatilble with this unit? I have the Roady2 already mounted in my van.

Thanks


----------

